# oil filter type?



## vanillagorila (Sep 5, 2006)

I've been using the stock AC delco filter for my past couple of oil changes. what brand are you using?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Either Mobil 1 or K&N


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Either Mobil 1 or K&N


K&N here, but either will do just fine.:seeya:


----------



## vanillagorila (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks guys, I found the same question had been posted over at ls1gto.com and it seems like most every is going with either a mobil 1, K&N or a napa gold.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

K&N and Mobil 1 are rated high. I just used Mobil 1 for the first time on my last oil change. One of my local parts places had a good sale on Mobil 1's @ 9.99 as compared to the K&N at 12 something.


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mobil1 here!


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

K&N, but nothing wrong with AC Delco. I just want a little extra protection, as I'm running Mobil 1 5w30 instead of regular oil.


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

Mobil 1 here too!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Mobil 1, It is recomended by factory!!! Look on oil cap.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Mobil 1 flows a slight bit better but filters more and the K&N filters a bit beter but flows more...or is it visa versa???...both very fine filters...
Bill


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> Mobil 1, It is recomended by factory!!! Look on oil cap.


That is for the Oil. Your goat came from the factory with an AC Delco Oil Filter and Mobil 1 Full Synthetic Oil.

I have been using AC Delco filters, ran a Mobil 1 once. Didn't notice any difference in the oil, don't see a point in paying 3X as much.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Sorry*



abright52 said:


> That is for the Oil. Your goat came from the factory with an AC Delco Oil Filter and Mobil 1 Full Synthetic Oil.
> 
> I have been using AC Delco filters, ran a Mobil 1 once. Didn't notice any difference in the oil, don't see a point in paying 3X as much.


Jumped off the page a little bit. Yes I use ac delco filters with the mobil 1. My dealership changes the oil and filter free for the warranty period of my vehicle. They told me even though I am running synthetic they would still change my oil every 3000 miles. Well, My cars is almost a year old come end of January and I have approximately 850 miles on her with one oil change this year.:cool


----------



## Mr. Sinister (Nov 18, 2007)

I've heard good things about Wix filters. Apparently they are the best brand nobody is using.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wix is a subsidiary of Dana Corp.


----------



## Mr. Sinister (Nov 18, 2007)

Dana like the axle manufacturer?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mr. Sinister said:


> Dana like the axle manufacturer?


Yes. I was an employee of Dana for over 21 years. Many of the parts you find in NAPA stores are Dana parts as well.

Funny thing.. We were never afforded a discount.

FYI in case you don't know, the rears in our GTO's are Dana as well.


----------



## Mr. Sinister (Nov 18, 2007)

Huh, never knew that. 

OK, being a former employee, what's you opinion on WIX filters?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mr. Sinister said:


> Huh, never knew that.
> 
> OK, being a former employee, what's you opinion on WIX filters?


I honestly don't know, never used them. Dana once was at the top of their game and was a world leader in auto parts. Dana filed for bankruptcy which during the course of downsizing they closed many plants and terminated many employees. They were nearly taken over in a hostile take over attempt by Arvin Merritor a few years back. To thwart that attempt Dana entered into a partnership with the UAW which allowed the UAW to organize every plant within Dana. They are now in the process of emerging from bankruptcy.

Wix was highly rated at one time.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

A few years ago, I read the results of an independent test and AC Delco came out very highly rated. I used to buy Fram....never again. It was rated very poorly in most areas and was rated one of the poorest overall. I only use AC Delco now.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> Jumped off the page a little bit. Yes I use ac delco filters with the mobil 1. My dealership changes the oil and filter free for the warranty period of my vehicle. They told me even though I am running synthetic they would still change my oil every 3000 miles. Well, My cars is almost a year old come end of January and I have approximately 850 miles on her with one oil change this year.:cool


Sigh, what a waste of quality synthetic oil. You aren't even getting good use out of it. This has been discussed elsewhere, if interested, use the search engine.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

If you do a Google search on oil filter brands, there are a number of sites by regular car nuts that take apart various brands and look inside, see how well they are made, etc.

The ones that I recall being rated by and large as "the best" are the AC Delco, Wix, Mobil 1, and Purolator PureONE filters.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I always stick to OEM filters due to lack of info to make an informed decision. Main issue is the bypass valve; there's ZERO info on their psi rating, and that's crucial IMO. But also lack of info on flow rate, etc. This is one of the very few maintenance parts I stick with OEM. 
Why buy an expensive A/M 'premiuim' filter if it's bypassing its media early??? Or like the K&N air filters, which flow more air than the engine needs (and more dirt), but with oil instead?? I just don't know to justify any of them. 

Having said that, AC Delco has TWO filters, PF44 (or 46??), and UPF44/46. I use the cheapo one because it's the only one available locally, and change it every 3 to 5K miles, so why throw money away. But if I wanted a 'premium' one, I'd use the AC Delco UPF. Later gang.
JC


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

ELP_JC said:


> I always stick to OEM filters due to lack of info to make an informed decision. Main issue is the bypass valve; there's ZERO info on their psi rating, and that's crucial IMO. But also lack of info on flow rate, etc. This is one of the very few maintenance parts I stick with OEM.
> Why buy an expensive A/M 'premiuim' filter if it's bypassing its media early??? Or like the K&N air filters, which flow more air than the engine needs (and more dirt), but with oil instead?? I just don't know to justify any of them.
> 
> Having said that, AC Delco has TWO filters, PF44 (or 46??), and UPF44/46. I use the cheapo one because it's the only one available locally, and change it every 3 to 5K miles, so why throw money away. But if I wanted a 'premium' one, I'd use the AC Delco UPF. Later gang.
> JC



FYI.....The Ac Delco UPF "Ultraguard Gold" oil filters have been discontinued for quite a while...seems like several years. A person might find old stock but that would be your only chance to get one of these particular oil filters.

'Guru


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

Wix filters by CARQUEST. Look inside they are great filters.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Sigh, what a waste of quality synthetic oil. You aren't even getting good use out of it. This has been discussed elsewhere, if interested, use the search engine.


I just checked out the Amsoil website and they recommend changing their oil filter after 15,000 miles (severe use), 25,000 miles (normal use) or 1 year, whichever comes first when using their synthetic oil. I don't think I could go that far even though they say they will cover your engine/trans/rear end if their product(s) was the cause of component failure. With all the limitations outlined in their warranty info you'd catch hell trying to prove that their product cause the failure. I normally change my oil and filter around 10K when using synthetic oil.

AMSOIL Corporate Website - AMSOIL Limited Warranty


----------

